# New DJ/Urban bike 700$ range...



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

I am looking for a new dirt jumping and urban bike. I don't need top of the line, but I don't want a crap mongoose fireball bike... I will also use this bike for some freeriding; small drops and downhill trail riding. But primarily I am focusing on DJ.

I need input on what bikes I should look at that are in the 700$ price range. So far I have 670$

Post suggestions please!:thumbsup:


----------



## littledog (Nov 28, 2006)

I bought a Specialized P.1, 2006 for 650$. I don't really have any experience except for trail riding though.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice, how does it ride? Is it single speed? I don't really like single speeds so I would want to stay away from that. At a local bike shop there is a specialized P.1 2007 for 699$. How much would that cost to upgrade it from single speed?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Keep it singlespeed man. Gears are just more part to break and can get expensive fast. With singlespeed, you lose weight, your bike is quiet, it looks less cluttered, you never drop a chain, it makes you a stronger pedaler.

Edit: By the way, do you mean CDN or US dollars, because that may confuse a few. Seeing your name being ontario bike and all.

You might want to look into a Kona Shred as well.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks Snaky. Yeah, I do lots of biking in ontario canada where i was born, because every summer we go up to Thunder Bay on Lake Superior and all of my dads family is there. I bike with my cousin allll summer. He just got a sick BLOCK 8 journey man.

But now, I live in Vermont USA. So, I am talking US dollars. The thing I think i might not like about singlespeed is that I do other biking like ladders and thing i have built at my cottage, it would probably be hard to go up, well I could just get lottsa speed!

So... i guess i could probably get a single speed bike, if I like it, don't change anything, and if I don't move up tp 8 speed when I get the money.

The KONA SHRED, i don't really like, i've ridden it before and don't feel "comfortable" or "at home" on it. That could just be something i need to get used to, but the p.1 is sick

Thanks for you're help.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

You might not have been on the right sized bike. I think they come in 4 or 5 different sizes.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

Ya, that could have been it. But, if they are both around 700 bucks, I think i would still rather go with the p.1. I like the look, its comfortable (when i was in the shop) and just seems "better" to me. I emailed my LBS to see if they have any more p.1's and how much they cost if they have'm!


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

get that p.1. the 2007 looks sick. and its cro-mo which is good. i bet you'll like singlspeed tho. pretty much everyone of my friends, and alot of people on this forum all love ss more than there old gears.


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

i have a friend who special ordered the 07' p1. that bike roxors!! i have the 04(bought new in 06)

its a great bike!!


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

How is the 04'? Did you buy it complete, or just the frame? Yeah, lots of people have been saying they like single speed. I will have to try it out!


----------



## ajmcafee (Apr 29, 2006)

I've been DSing and DJing a Voodoo shango for 3 years now - a $250 frame, used fork and wheels, and a random pairing of bars, stem, saddle/post, sram X.7 8spd, an old gamut and a older avid BB7 rear added up to 750 flat. and its cro mo!


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

I have never heard of voodoo before. I checked it out and it looks pretty sick from what I could see (frame). But, i want to buy a complete to start with and later edit up the bike. I dont want to have to worry about buying allll the parts needed and assembling them myself. I will look into it though.

PS- did any one see the manitou stance for 49$ a few weeks ago at jenson usa??? sweet deal, i should'a picked 1 up :madman:


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

i bought the 04 as a complete bike. it came w/ sh!tty marzocchi mz comp fork, but i replaced it w/ a rigid surly instigator. and i put a beefy ss chain on it since the one the had on there was like a 9-speed i think, and it stretched like crazy!

its awesome on the dj's, as well as urban stuff and park riding.


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

i got my diamondback assault '05 for about $700


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

Check out this bike...it is made by SE bmx and I xan get it for about 50% off probanly because of connnections with my dad. I would need to put on a front disc brake, and possibly 8 speed if i don't like single speed...tell me what you think!

http://www.sebmx.com/2007/bike-detail.asp?id=16


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

looks like a pretty sweet bike. that fork won't last for ever, and it weighs a ton. 

and you don't really need a front brake.


----------



## spinwax (Dec 21, 2006)

I got my 07 STP for 750.00 US. MSRP is 850 but you should be able to get it for less.

The SS is only 750 retail, so you should be able to pick it up even cheaper.

Good Luck.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

ontario_bike said:


> Check out this bike...it is made by SE bmx and I xan get it for about 50% off probanly because of connnections with my dad. I would need to put on a front disc brake, and possibly 8 speed if i don't like single speed...tell me what you think!
> 
> http://www.sebmx.com/2007/bike-detail.asp?id=16


You can't put gears on that. It's a single speed. No derailleur hanger.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

the stp is an okay choice, its not too fond of drops and DH though. my old P. series loves it all, but to get a similar frame to it you would have to spend a lot more. the P.1 is a totally sick bike. the one you posted is okay, but wills right, you cant gears on it. it also has a lesser fork than any of the bikes mentioned so far.

you could try to find a STP for cheaper, it will be alright at the dirt jumps (unless you go huge) but for DJ I'd so much rather have the P.1. cromo steel is very forgiving on your body. whenever I used to hit up the DJ park, all my friends were sore and tired, I could keep going on my P.1.

on jenson, those werent stance forks, but Splice forks. they were a pretty good deal, but thet arent a DJ fork by any means.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

So, you're saying that the SE BMX won't hold gears if i wanted to upgrade it? Would the P.1 07' be able to hold an 8 speed deraileur? I don't know much about the ss vs. 8 sp conversion at all. I did like the SE BMX especially for the price I could get, but it seems more for a strictly park/dirt jump person. Thats not all i like to do. Yeah, the 07 stp is nnnnniiiicceee! I don't go HUGE, so it would be an ok bike for me. If i can find it for 750 i'd probably pick that up too.

so can i have a derailer on the 07' P.1?


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

ontario_bike said:


> Yeah, the 07 stp is nnnnniiiicceee! I don't go HUGE,


but you WILL eventually go huge!!


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

TRUE!!! But if i were to go huge, i dont think it will be until a while. I mean huge like crankworxxx jumps huge...no not yet! 

So, can the p.1 be upgraded to an 8 or 9 speed? or even 7?


----------



## spinwax (Dec 21, 2006)

Dont flame, Im new. But are you guys saying Jeff Lenosky doesn't go huge? I know he is on an STP. I actually looked at one of his bikes during a thing at Bootleg canyon during the bike show here in vegas. It looks identical to mine. Im assuming if he breaks one, Giant just gives him a new one. Although I would say that he wouldn't be too happy if the thing kept breaking. 

Im not defending the STP just because I have one. I will probably never ride it to its full potential anyways. Most people I know wont. I went to the skate park the other day and there was a younger guy busting out some of the biggest, most technical stuff I have ever seen on a completely stock STP. He was still running the stock DJ3 fork. Funniest thing was, he still had the reflectors on the pedals and the plastic der guard on the rear wheel..LOL. 

Good luck on your bike purchase.


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

it can be upgraded to a nine speed i think. i know it can be upgraded to gears, i just dont know what kind.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

Alright thanks. Also, if you haven't looked at my orange hitman post, what do you guys think of this frame. Someone did point out that the chanstays are very small and dontt look to good, but what do u think of this frame??? Also, how much did it cost someone to buy the rest of a build for an average dirt/street bike. EXcluding the frame.


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> You can't put gears on that. It's a single speed. No derailleur hanger.


Yes, you can put gears on it. Mine has the derailleur cable stops on it and 135mm spacing. You're correct, it does not have a hanger; you could use a saint set-up or a chain tug w/ a hanger built into it like the DMR chain tug...


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

well, the orange is still more a DJ/park frame, they're decient but I have only ridden like a 2004 frame, I'm sure they've changed since then. 

to finally answer your gears question, yes, the P.1 can run gears. you could do a 7, 8 or even 9 speed setup if you wanted on it. you'll have to buy the derailleur hangar from specialized. then you'll need cables, shifter, RD and a casette. that can all be had for about $70.00 new. I've seen a few cracked STP's come into our shop. never have a seen a cracked specialized p cromo frame, have seen an aluminum. the only real big difference that is between the STP and P.1 is that the P.1 is cr-mo. cr-mo is so much more forgiveing and it will last longer abuse wise.


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

ontario_bike said:


> So, you're saying that the SE BMX won't hold gears if i wanted to upgrade it? Would the P.1 07' be able to hold an 8 speed deraileur? I don't know much about the ss vs. 8 sp conversion at all. I did like the SE BMX especially for the price I could get, but it seems more for a strictly park/dirt jump person. Thats not all i like to do. Yeah, the 07 stp is nnnnniiiicceee! I don't go HUGE, so it would be an ok bike for me. If i can find it for 750 i'd probably pick that up too.
> 
> so can i have a derailer on the 07' P.1?


You can put gears and a front brake on it. The front hub is six-bolt, disk-ready.

Here's how mine is set up:


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

Thankyou todd!!! So could I find these components in a LBS or would I have to special order them from a LBS or contact specialized to order them?


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

I haven't seen any small bike parts from Specialized in any of there dealers. They seem to be kind of selelctive of what they put in stores. I doubt you can find one in an LBS but here: Derailleur Hanger


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

I just called my LBS to check on the availability of the p series. They just sold a p.1 crmo 2007 for 699.99. And they have a 2006 specialized p2.crmo for 719.99 Is this a good buy? With this, i wouldnt need to upgrade it to gears since it already has them. If anyone has the p.2 crmo 2006, what are the pros and cons of it???


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

At my LBS I bought a 2005 P.2 for $630, but it isn't the cromo model. Why are you so interested in getting cromo though?


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Stronger, and more forgiving.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

probably because now the cromo frames are the "cheaper lower end bikes" from Specialized. but if you can find a 05 P.2 still sitting around, definatly jump on that if the price is good. the P.2 cromo is pretty nice, its around the same spec as the P.1, but while it DOES have gears. it has a much more low end fork. you will hate the fork, I think everyone that had one did. you're better off seeing if your LBS will get another P.1 in soon. as for whare to buy the gears and stuff, you're much better off going through an online source like www.jensonusa.com or www.cambriabike.com the LBS tends to over charge for small parts.


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

What do you mean by "forgiving"? :skep:


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

Exactly vinny! Also, I am just sort of a beginner dirt jumper and don't need to spemd more money to get the p2 non crmo or the p3. I also like the look of the bike - the other frames that aren't cr-mo look sort of "weird" a mon avis (in my opinion)


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

At this bike shop in Burbank they had a normal P.2 for $630 (Which is the one I bought) and a Cro-Mo one for about a hundred dollars more. :skep:


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

Thats weird - at my bike shops its the opposite! Cr-mo = cheaper aluminum = more

But set aside that - how do YOU like ur bike?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

cholo said:


> Yes, you can put gears on it. Mine has the derailleur cable stops on it and 135mm spacing. You're correct, it does not have a hanger; you could use a saint set-up or a chain tug w/ a hanger built into it like the DMR chain tug...


My bad, forgot about those.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

How about the haro thread 1? 650$


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

InnovateorDie said:


> What do you mean by "forgiving"? :skep:


people say steel has a better feel than aluminum. steel has a bit of flex to it while alum tends to be stiffer.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

what about this scott voltage YZ 0.5 2007 dont worry i knwo its waayyy ovr 700$ but a discount could be coming my way! (i have connections!)

http://www.scottusa.com/product.php?UID=9799


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

get a DMR sidekick2 frame and build it up yourself thats what im doing and do you want it rigid or front suspention


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

I totally want a 100 m front suspension ... ill check that frame out now - wait - how much does it cost?


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

it costs 490$ but its good im building a 24 inch vertion myself an check out marzocchi dirt jumper 3 forks there 100mm travel or marzocchi dirt jam comps or the realey cheep option marzocchi dirt jam pros ps:gears rule check out shimano deore or for more money deore xt


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

kona bikes do good compleats check out the 07 stuf its got hayes hydro disks and marzocchi dirt jumper 3 forks and *gears*


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

Yea, im gonna go check out the konas with gears right now!


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

The only kona dj in my price range as of now is the shred, and I don't really like it. So as of now, I am currently thinking of the complete specialized p.2 crmo 2006 or the specialized p.1 crmo 2007. the p2 is onsale for 719.99 , and the p.1 is 699.99. So for the dough, its worth goign for the p2 because of its gears. If i were to upgrade the p.1 it would b like 100 bucks.


----------



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

Im saving for a 07 P.1 and i think its a very good bike for the price. I also tried it at my LBS and i thought the feeling of a Cr-mo frame was awesome (have been riding aluminum since i was a litle kid). The only thing is that here in Canada, with the taxes, it will cost me around $850 and i got only $560, but im not giving up. 2007 Specialized P.1 is your best bet.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice Ionic ripper. I have about 686$ now!!! the p.1 is only 699$ at one of the bike shops here in vermont! I emailed others to see if they carry it now because the one shop just sold theirs and wont get their next shipment until early february. Ya, keep saving man1 I have been saving for about 1 year + now. I don't have a job and get about 10$ a month of allowance. But i dont have to do much for that. Unload the dishwasher sometimes, take out and bring in the trash every friday and other small jobs my parents want me to do. Its ok for me!

keep saving just like me man! :thumbsup:


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

the P.2 cr-mo isnt as nice of a bike as the P.1. I'm seriously telling you. hell, half of the fork thats on the P.2 is made of plastic. the dirt jam comp and pro are most likely the worst forks ever made. because sure, you might be saveing $60.00, but its nothing. because in a few months you'll want to dish out more cash for a new fork, thats usualy $150+ dollars. go with the P.1, the fork that is on there is totally bomber, the SS will fork just fine for you. once you start dirtjumping you'll realize that SS is really the only way to go.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

how old are you? what about the dmr and all the forks i recomended


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

the specialized p1 and p2 look realey good just checked them out they've both got dirtjumper3 forks and they look realy good but what brakes do they have and what gear systym does the p2 have


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

jimage said:


> the specialized p1 and p2 look realey good just checked them out they've both got dirtjumper3 forks and they look realy good but what brakes do they have and what gear systym does the p2 have


All of that information is on the specialized website. Simple as that.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

I am 14 almost 15. So todd, what is so bad about the fork on the 06' p.2 compared to the 2007 p.1? Is it very breakable? Jimage, the DMR is a bit to much for me right now with buying a 500$ frame then needing to buy all of the components. I have contacted a bunch of bike stores around me via email to email me with their stock on the p.1 07' . From sounds of things, it is a great starter dirt jumper with a pretty nice fork. I will keep you posted with the pricing of the bike when the different stores get back to me. Thanks!


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

cool the p1 looks good im 14 and call me jim im saving for a dmr rythym frame the 24inch vertion of the sidekick2 and building up my first mtb stay in touch and tell me if your doing anything to the bike and ill keep you updated on my bike build my email is [email protected] whats yoursh


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice. Yeah I'll keep you updated on my bike/ build too. So far, I am goign with the p.1 crmo 2007 for 699.99 . I will have to wait until february until they get there nex shipment though (my lbs). But, I have contacted a lot of stores through e-mail and they are emailing me back about their stock of the p. series. I also asked most about the STP, its nice, but I think most stores have it like 1000 +. I will let you know when I hear from more stores.

hit me up with comments, suggestions, or questions either throuugh PM, 
AIM: maxy7ski
MSN: [email protected]
EMAIL: [email protected]


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

i work in a store in london that i can get cheep bikes and parts from but there not online and they dont ship


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

ur 14 and u work in a store??? already! Lucky, I wish I had a job  I would be loading in the dough!!! Give me an example of a product 4 a good deal that u hav bought. Are you talking about london ontario canada ? or london england??


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

Has anyone heard of DK bikes? Well there is the model XENIA for 649.99 It is a 26" dirt jumper ss, with the yes, dreaded DIRT JAM PRO 

but check it out and tell me what you think.

http://www.dkbicycles.com/bikes/bikes.html


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

Or what about this. YES ANOTHER FRICKEN BIKE THERE ARE SOOOO MANY TO CHOOOOSE FROM  

say i could get the SE DJ FLYER 26' for aroud 552.55 $ (us dollars)

should i purchase it? or get a better bike !?!!>!?!? this is soooo hard 

http://www.vellendtech.com/product.php?pid=81&cid=26


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

london england and i only got the job by helping every day for months and im on min wage and ive getting a £250 dmr rythym frame for £200


----------



## steezy_g (Jan 1, 2007)

*same as ontario*

ya i am ontario's friend

we bike a lot together and are pretty much in the same position

we both have **** bikes and want new dj's

i really want a ss now-- after i tried out one of my friends

what are some good bikes in the $6-700 range?


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice, so howd u like tell them u wanted to work their? Got to know em' they started showing u stuff, and they were like hey, why don't you stop but sometime and make a few bucks???? Thats swweet


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

everyones been telling me the STP and P.1 07 are great bikes. I think ive told u , but im goign for the specialized p. 1 2007. Upgrades may come after!










there she is..waitn 4 me!!!!


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

get the STP !!!!


----------



## steezy_g (Jan 1, 2007)

*breaks*

ya but does deul breaks matter?

what about urban ****.

like endos and all


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

hey, steezy_g didnt know how to put in pics and he want to know about this bike...

It is the haro zero or thread one, through the years they changed it or something? well its 599.99 tell him about the adv and dis adv of it....he really wants a light DJ he says.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

steezy g means that on the haro zero, there is no front brake. Is that bad? Like during urban assualts? Should he pay some bread and buy a disc? What do u think?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I haven't ran a front brake in years. I don't miss it. That haro's fork is even crappier than a dirt jam. I'd steer clear. 

DK General Lee 24'' is something you both might want to consider, cheap, strong, and dialed geometry.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

*not the general...*

NO WAY, the GENERAL lee is NOT what were looking 4!!! RIGID ... we hate that ... v brake ... getting rid of em' ...24" wheels..no wya

thanks for another suggestion tho


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

ontario_bike said:


> NO WAY, the GENERAL lee is NOT what were looking 4!!! RIGID ... we hate that ... v brake ... getting rid of em' ...24" wheels..no wya
> 
> thanks for another suggestion tho


24'' are great for park and djing, and even urban. Don't be hatin' on them, a lot of guys I know rip on those. V-brakes are plenty powerful if set-up right, I'd probably be running some if my bike had v-brake bosses.

A fork is just there to take the edge off. I run mine stiff enough so that I use only about half the travel (50mm) on a 6' drop to flat. So basically, unless I'm riding the bigger stuff, I'm pretty much riding rigid.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

dont just bash it cuz its a mongoose...that what i first thot..but look at the components...im surprised 2 say it..but ITS HOT!










FRAME: Updated Mongoose 4130 CroMoly 24/26" Convertible Jumping w/ Dual Rim Brake Mounts, Disc Brake Mounts, 135mm Hub Spacing, New Smaller Dropouts, Bolt-On Derailleur Hanger & Down Tube Shifter Mount, Dual Cable Routing

FORK: Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 3, Air Assist, External Rebound Adjust, 100mm Travel

DRIVETRAIN: 33t Chainring / 16t Cog, 3-Pc Heat Treated Tubular CrMo Crankset w/ 8 Spline CrMo Spindle

BRAKES: Hayes MX4 Mechanical Disc w/ Forged Levers

WHEELS: Sun Ditch Witch Rims, Formula Alloy Disc F & Cassette R Hubs, Kenda K-Rad 26"x 2.3" F. & Kiniption 26"x2.3" R. Tires

COCKPIT: Mongoose Pry Bar CroMo 50mm Rise Bar & Alloy BMX Stem, Mongoose Alloy 31.6mm Post & Mongoose M-Logo Knee-Grabber Jumping Saddle


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

so what do u think...crmoly frame, DJ 3...lets hear ur thoughts! o ya, it retails for only 629.99!!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah, but the brakes suck. I'd throw them out and put a nice v-brake back there.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

*soooo many options!*

2007 thread one any gooD??? Can it be upgraded to 8 speed? what do u think?


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

*GUESS what!!!*

yEA!! I talked with the people at my LBS and they said I can come on down and have one held for me. It will be 20% of the bike cost so it will be about 140$ for the deposit but I will have it held for me and I can pay the rest when it comes in in early februaury!!! By then I will hopefully have the needed 42$ that is for the tax of the 699.99 bike! WISH ME LUCK!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

ontario_bike said:


> I am 14 almost 15. So todd, what is so bad about the fork on the 06' p.2 compared to the 2007 p.1? Is it very breakable? Jimage, the DMR is a bit to much for me right now with buying a 500$ frame then needing to buy all of the components. I have contacted a bunch of bike stores around me via email to email me with their stock on the p.1 07' . From sounds of things, it is a great starter dirt jumper with a pretty nice fork. I will keep you posted with the pricing of the bike when the different stores get back to me. Thanks!


You realize only Specialized dealers can get Specialized bikes, right? And we really don't check out email much at the shop.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

*yeaaaa*

I just put the 140$ 20% of 699$ deposit on the P.1!!!!! SO, the shipment comes on Jan 30th, so I will probably get the bike the 1st week of February!!!! SO STOKED


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

screw v brakes and cable disks go hydralic disk they will stop you in your traz


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

u mean like upgrade?? I already have th ebike on its way


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

jimage said:


> screw v brakes and cable disks go hydralic disk they will stop you in your traz


i ran some hydros on my rig for a while....i dont think they are the best choice for urban, in fact i would rather some decent mechs (bb7 for example) or even a pair of v's than most hydros...but that is just me, and stopping in your tracks isnt always a good thing, for thigs such as manuals you need modulation not grab, and tons of decent to low end hydros have very little


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

if i DON"T upgrade to 8 speed after a while when I recieve the bike, what should be my first upgrade? It may not be for a while. but i was thinking a new fork? what do you think


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

ontario_bike said:


> if i DON"T upgrade to 8 speed after a while when I recieve the bike, what should be my first upgrade? It may not be for a while. but i was thinking a new fork? what do you think


keep it ss....i didnt read the whole thread so there may be a reason but if you are a broke ass 14 year old without a job ss is calling your name.

trust me, i was there a couple of years back and when you break your first derailluer and have to wait 2-3 weeks to scrounge up the 100 bucks for a new one without riding you will wish you stayed ss.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

yup... thats me!!!


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

ontario_bike said:


> yup... thats me!!!


if you are running ss on trails and whatnot (assuming this is your only bike...therefore your do it all) you will want to upgrade the heaviest parts for lighter ones...such as the fork, rims, tires and so on...im not entirley sure of the build on the stp but im sure its not a great fork or wheelset and those tend to weigh the most.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

no, its a P.1 not stp .


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

ontario_bike said:


> no, its a P.1 not stp .


oh, well same thing...cheaper bikes come with heavier worse preforming parts, upgrade the heaviest or the shitiest then move along


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

ride the hell outa it and upgrade it when u notice something sucks. dont just randomly upgrade based on others opinions.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Exactly what cummings said. If it aint broke why fix it type thing. Don't just upgrade becuase someone says you should upgrade, upgrade it when it breaks.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

ok, sounds good!


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

the other thing with hydro is they can stop you in your trax or just slow you down depending on how much you pull them


----------



## mmm_mmm (Jan 6, 2007)

wow where r u 1st takin it 2 ride :thumbsup:


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

well, if the weather stays as warm as it was today. (50's in VT!?!?!?!) then i will ride in my hood, the city, or if its like a normal winter in VT, i will go to the indoor skatepark! I am really excited to get this bike! I think the mechanical discs will be fine, no need to upgrade to hydro's anyime soon.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

ontario_bike said:


> well, if the weather stays as warm as it was today. (50's in VT!?!?!?!) then i will ride in my hood, the city, or if its like a normal winter in VT, i will go to the indoor skatepark! I am really excited to get this bike! I think the mechanical discs will be fine, no need to upgrade to hydro's anyime soon.


mech disc are always fine


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

yea, i hope so. And even if there not as good as the hydro discs, they'll be better than the SH!T V-brakes on my old bike!


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

Can someone post up a real pic of their P.1??? Not one from the websites like specialized.com ... I am just wonderingin what it looks like when its not in "perfect" placement or whatever.

So, post pics of YOUR '07 P.1


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

i still cant get over why the p1 has a chainguide. its horizontal dropouts singlespeed. if they didnt like the geo with the ss, and wanted the wheels slammed, they shoulda tweaked the geo of the frame, or spec'd it with a halflink.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

*8 speed*

ill start with ss, see how it is...


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

anyone have pictures of THEIR P.1 ???


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

I bought the bike just for the frame and switched parts but everything it comes with is very usable. The only thing I'd question is the fork. And that's just because I haven't ridden it.


----------



## BLH2 (Nov 28, 2006)

anyone know of any bike shops in New Jersey with Specialzed P1?


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

ANY specialized dealer can get one.

Specialized dealers are everywhere.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

cholo said:


> You can put gears and a front brake on it. The front hub is six-bolt, disk-ready.
> 
> Here's how mine is set up:


broham, very nice! Had no idea until now that SE was back with a legit 26" dj'er! I'm suprirsed, looks like a killer new offering on the market at that price as well!

Ontario, get that bike if you can get 50% off!!! :eekster:


----------



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

cummings said:


> i still cant get over why the p1 has a chainguide. its horizontal dropouts singlespeed. if they didnt like the geo with the ss, and wanted the wheels slammed, they shoulda tweaked the geo of the frame, or spec'd it with a halflink.


The picture you saw was probably fixed or something. I've seen the P.1 personally and it didnt have a chain guide.

EDIT: Keep the sweet 07 P.1 pictures coming in :thumbsup:


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

Kid woo!!! thats a sick pic u got there. Yea, I think the fork will be fine for me for a while because i am DEFINATELY not going as big as you yet... then again im only 14. So later on it may need to be upgraded, but not yet. 

if you or anyone else has any more action shots or just pics of yuor p.1 bring 'em in! sic pic btw


----------

